# tool "softonic" lässt sich nicht entfernen



## pumba (13. Februar 2009)

*tool "softonic" lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Hallo,

ich hoffe jemand kann mit einen Tipp geben.
Ich Dussel wollte ein Programm installieren und diese Toolbar -softonic- eben nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich  es fertig gebracht, dass das Teil nu doch da ist.
Ich hatte angenommen, dass ich hier einfach über Software eine Deinstallierung vornehmen kann. Das war aber nix.
Es gab einen Ordner unter Programme, wo eine "install.txt" (-die habe ich völlig gefrustet einfach gelöscht-) drin war, mehr war nicht zu finden.
Ja, wie werde ich denn nu diese Teil wieder los? Diese Tool-Leiste wegschalten ist ja nicht das Problem, aber ich will das Teil einfach wieder vom Rechner haben!
Weiss jemand, wie das geht??

LG
Pumba


----------



## OctoCore (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: tool "softonic" lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Willkommen, Pumba!
Softonic, ist mir auch schon mal über den Weg gelaufen, habs aber nicht installiert.
Egal, besorg dir Autoruns (>klick hier<) und suche einfach mal, wo der Müll gestartet wird. Die erste Anlaufstelle in Autoruns sollte der Karteireiter "Logon" sein. Möglicherweise wirst du dort bei den Einträgen fündig. Falls ja, kannst du den Eintrag dort deaktivieren oder besser gleich ganz löschen.


----------



## pumba (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: tool "softonic" lässt sich nicht entfernen*

Ich hab´s!

Bei Autorun war unter Logon nix.
Also habe ich nochmal gesucht und das Programm selbst unter TEMP gefunden. Soweit so gut. Unter "Hilfe" für Softonic hab ich entdeckt, warum der FF diese Tollbar immer noch hatte, obwohl sie defacto nicht mehr als Programm vorhanden war. In den ADD-ONS war der Hase im Pfeffer. Dort war noch ein Add-on aktiv. Das habe ich deaktiviert, und schwupp weg war se.

Trotzdem, Danke für den Hinweis. Somit hab ich doch gleich wieder mal was neues gelernt. Autorun habe ich noch gar nicht gekannt.

LG
Pumba


----------

